# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Problem me reklamat e forumit

## Boy

Sa here qe klikoj mbi ndonje teme, me hapen automatikisht (pra pa klikuar une fare) reklamat qe postohen nga "Forumi Shqiptar" dhe fillon video e reklames me audio. E kam vetem une kete problem, apo e keni bere ju qe te klikohet automatikisht sa here qe anetari shfleton nje teme?! 

E theksoj, qe me te njejtin browser, ky problem nuk me ndodhte para disa ditesh. Me eshte shfaqur keto ditet e fundit.!
Jam i vetedijshem qe me keto reklama sa here qe klikohet nga nje anetar, administratori i sitit fiton leke, por keshtu si me ndodh mua eshte e pamundur dhe teper e besdisshme!

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Sa here qe klikoj mbi ndonje teme, me hapen automatikisht (pra pa klikuar une fare) reklamat qe postohen nga "Forumi Shqiptar" dhe fillon video e reklames me audio. E kam vetem une kete problem, apo e keni bere ju qe te klikohet automatikisht sa here qe anetari shfleton nje teme?! 
> 
> E theksoj, qe me te njejtin browser, ky problem nuk me ndodhte para disa ditesh. Me eshte shfaqur keto ditet e fundit.!
> Jam i vetedijshem qe me keto reklama sa here qe klikohet nga nje anetar, administratori i sitit fiton leke, por keshtu si me ndodh mua eshte e pamundur dhe teper e besdisshme!


Keshtu me ndodh dhe mua.
Na kan vene dhe reklam per larje pjatash...

----------


## Boy

I ka kap kriza te gjithe Serafino. Duan me bo leke. I bie qe cdo shfletim temash qe bejne anetaret, aq me shume fiton Admini.

----------


## puroshkodran

sa deshta me e hape une temen per ket problem
reklamat duhet te jene pa ze se keshtu jane shume te bezdisshme.

----------


## Boy

"Flm qe e moret ne konsiderate ankesen!!!"

----------


## valdetshala

Prej momentit qe kam aplikuar metoden e Baptist nuk kam probleme me reklama
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=105432

----------


## Boy

Flm Valdet, por te shohim nese e zgjidh dot, sepse nuk arrita te kryej ate qe thote Baptisti.

----------


## EpiKada

> Keshtu me ndodh dhe mua.
> Na kan vene dhe reklam per larje pjatash...


KE TE DREJETE BOY VETEM SE MUA ME BEZDISIN.....  :i ngrysur:  PASI DEGJOJE MUZIKE SHPESH HERE EDHE KUR DEGJOJE EDHE ATE REKLAMEN 
BEHEM ME KACABUNJA.... SI MUND TA RREGULLOJEME??!!!!

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> "Flm qe e moret ne konsiderate ankesen!!!"


Hahaaaaaaaa...Nuk ka perse;do ta fshime dhe vrejtjen tuaj.

----------


## Kinney

Kam te njejtin problem,
edhe pak dhe do ta kisha hapur une temen.
eshte tej mase e bezdisshme, 
si dhe mungese respekti per vizitoret e rregullt te forumit.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Kam te njejtin problem,
> edhe pak dhe do ta kisha hapur une temen.
> eshte tej mase e bezdisshme, 
> si dhe mungese respekti per vizitoret e rregullt te forumit.


"Sa ankoheni dhe ju"....

Vini kufjet;keshtu te pakten nuk zgjoni dhe komshinjt...

----------


## Bamba

Perdorni mbrojtje se do e hani!  :perqeshje: 
Jo preservativ jo, po perdorni browser te mire me ndonje script qe ndalon kto pislliqet qe ka vendosur shoku admin. Ndiqni keshillat qe jane te kjo teme: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=105432

----------


## no name

Edhe mua sonte filluan të më shfaqen këto reklamat.

Foto;

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

kjo behet ne kuader te luftes kunder mbrojtes se mjedisit ne luisiane.

apo jo serafim?

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

dhe un e kam kete problem, eshte kaq e bezdishme, ska mundesi te filtrohet forumi nga keto ads?

----------


## INFINITY©

Mendova se mos me ishte futur ndonje virus tjeter ne lap top por shyqyr qe jo. 
Mos u merzisni se do i jene dashur ca leke Albos per te shkuar me pushime dhe i futi ca si keto. Klikoni dhe vetem klikoni.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Mexhi

*


Nese jeni bezdisur kaq teper pse nuk instalon nje antivirus? 


Sa dembela qe jeni*  :Mos:

----------


## FierAkja143

Biznesman i madh u be ky Albushi.  Nefakt pse mos ta bej biznes forumin me kaq antar qe ka.  Pastaj ai ka shpenzuar dhe shpenzon shume kohe ketu.  Keni menduar ndo nje here si e ushqen familjen?

Megjithate shume gje e bezdishme.  Duhen hequr per mendimin tim.

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> kjo behet ne kuader A luftes kunder mbrojtes se mjedisit ne luisiane.
> 
> apo jo serafim?


Ke te drejte Kat.Duhen ndihmuar.
Duke i degjuar ne, reklamat me ze te larte,atyre u del nafta pa zhurme.

----------


## Albela

*gje  shum e besdishme kjo 
per cdo clik te hapen faqe  reklame*

----------

